# Alpha and Echo Spawn log



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

This is actually my third time breeding but the first two was a fail. 
My first spawn was from my pastel HM and dragon HMPK and the second was a different pair, blue CT and black orchid HM. Both males ate all the eggs....

Third times a charm xD This time the male didn't eat the eggs in the first day.
I reconditioned the pastel HM and red dragon HMPK. This pair were less aggressive than my others since both bettas came out w/ fins intact unlike the others. 

The male! dun dun duuun...










HM pastel grizzled female from Basementbettas.










For some reason he didn't make the nest under the cup that was in there. 









Before my bettas spawned I always thought the eggs would be in the bubbles but they're just in-between them. 









Alpha moved all the eggs away from the wall so I couldn't get more close-ups of them. I got two frys that were on the wall though.










They're still hanging from the nest but hopefully by tomorrow they will all be free swimming so I can take Alpha out.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Aww look how cute and tiny they are!  Will be watching along, cant wait to see how they turn out, especally with such beautiful parents!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope some of them turns out like the female. Her parents are pretty. 
Pictures are from Basementbettas









Today most of the frys are horizontal. I'm going to leave the dad in there for couple more hours before taking him out.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh wow the parents are pretty. Did you have to use something special to get a good picture of the eggs? I've never seen a close up of that..


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

My sister has a Canon 60D camera w/ a macro lens. The nest was right against the aquarium wall so it was easier. The camera also has a video option so I'm going to try record the frys!


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

oo wish I could afford a camera like that! Cant wait to see the video of the fry!


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

I told my sister she's got lucky since her boyfriend bought it for her and then a month later they broke up.

I couldn't record them in a group but I recorded a few that got away from the nest and a close up of the dad at 3:57! In video mode the camera doesn't auto focus so I needed to do it by hand.

Here's the link


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

She is super lucky, sorry to hear they broke up though. So cool that you could get a close up oh him! Even cooler that you could catch some fry on video too!


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow the parent of that female is beautiful. The fry will be extremely beautiful, considering that the pair is so pretty.


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

@Ritingyou
lol yea xD
I wish the fry will stay in a group though

@MarinePsycho
Thanks! 
-----------------------------------------------------
My frys are a week old now! 

Another video! but of one fry - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vydYBw4Pqk4
You can see it eating and if you look close enough you can see it's pectoral fin









collage of my frys


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, what kind of camera do you have? those pictures are so clear


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

Tisia said:


> wow, what kind of camera do you have? those pictures are so clear


I'm using my sisters Canon 60D w/ a macro lens.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome collage of your fry! Was curious but what did you start feeding them with.. My fry just hatched last night so they arent exactly free swimming yet.. Some have told me bbs and some infusoria, I cant seem to decide! 

Wish you could come down here and take pics of my fry for me XD only cameras I have cant seem to focus at all.. so the picture is always blurry. Or I use my phone (and occasionally ipod touch) where I will every full blue moon get a good pic.


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

Ritingyou said:


> Awesome collage of your fry! Was curious but what did you start feeding them with.. My fry just hatched last night so they arent exactly free swimming yet.. Some have told me bbs and some infusoria, I cant seem to decide!
> 
> Wish you could come down here and take pics of my fry for me XD only cameras I have cant seem to focus at all.. so the picture is always blurry. Or I use my phone (and occasionally ipod touch) where I will every full blue moon get a good pic.


Thanks! I started feeding them with microworms. I'm also think about buying some BBS to feed the frys.

Lol. Maybe you can try using a couple of magnify glass and then take a picture xD


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

I completely forgot about microworms! 

I tried the magnify glass with my phone and itouch neither worked  but oh well.. once the fry get bigger I can try and get pictures with better lighting I guess lol


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

I think a lot of my frys died... that or they just like laying on the floor... not moving...

How do I keep the temp steady in the tank? I have a piece of glass on top of the tank. The heater cord lets there be a small space for air. 
Sometimes at night the temp drops to as low as 78 but during the day up to 84. I've tried using 2 different heaters.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Ruri Lesavka said:


> I think a lot of my frys died... that or they just like laying on the floor... not moving...
> 
> How do I keep the temp steady in the tank? I have a piece of glass on top of the tank. The heater cord lets there be a small space for air.
> Sometimes at night the temp drops to as low as 78 but during the day up to 84. I've tried using 2 different heaters.


The temperature should be steady that alone will kill them if its changing all the time. I had a canopy for my tank, but what I also did was using masking tape or a strong tape...i taped any openings or holes I could possibly see. Seems to help alot, the heat stayed inside the tank! 

you need to find a way for the temp to stay around 80-82 all the time.


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you have an update?


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, a sad update...
---
Frys are 2 week old! There isn't many left but at least I have some. With the temp drops during the nights most of the frys died.

There was an accident so I had so find all the frys in the tank and put them in a cup. I don't know if I can put the frys in new water so they will stay in the cup until I know if they will live in the new water. So I put a fry in the tank and if it still alive after a few days I'll move the others. 

Today I got 10+ platy for the price of one! I went to walmart today and saw the fishes. They started to add more variety like dragonfish, cories, and oscars. The top row will really dirty, one the far right in one of the tanks with oscars all but one was dead. So I'm guess the first row shares water since the tanks under them all are all clear and clean. In one of the tanks of the top row I saw a fat platy. I bought her and I guess w/ all the stress of being netted and moved around she dropped her babies. She gave birth to 10 so far. Also the man who netted my fish accidentally got some shrimps in the bag so I got free shrimps...  I think they will live since they are big. They're bigger than my guppy frys.

Here's some picture of the frys. They are easier to spot now since I started to feed them brine shrimp. I don't have a camera w/ me so I took the pictures with my iPhone. The first picture is platy babies.








it looks like I have more platy fry than betta fry D:


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear you lost alot of betta fry but happy you gained some plattys xD you know to remove them from the mom, right? If anything like guppys they'll eat the babies.

I"ve heard of people raising guppy fry and betta fry together(especially when trying to switch to non-live foods). Do you plan on maybe raising the platys with the bettas?


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

The platy gave birth to another 10+ babies. So I have about 20+ platy frys now. 

Yep, I removed all the platy babies into a cup and they are floating w/ the betta frys. I'll be putting the platy and endler/guppy babies with the bettas once the betta fry grows bigger. Right now the platy and the ender/guppy are larger the fry by lot.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

yeah, one benefit to them being born instead of hatched i guess, gotta be big enough to swim for their lives and eat. ><


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

No more nice picture D:
My sister lost her camera at the airport. $2,000 camera and equipment gone...
--
Frys are now 4 weeks olds!!
4 out of the 12 frys are getting their stripes and getting darker. So hopefully this means they'll be like their dad w/ the dragonscale.

Videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGbzmD03CoE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K46GfDYE2Ek


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

OMG.. They are SO cute!!!


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

Frys are 5weeks old. Well more than 5 weeks now.

All 12 frys so far are still alive. 
One of them is having problem swimming so I placed it in a floating cup. It doesn't swim around the top but swims along the floor. It's been doing this for days now but is still alive and eating.

Here's a video of the 12 frys at 5weeks. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VErX0NECu6E


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

10 weeks old now! They got bigger  There is one or two that is still really tiny. They're not even half the size of the large ones.
Also there's a couple of platy and endler frys in with the bettas.
http://youtu.be/xcArIssmP_w


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats on them being 10 weeks old. They look so beautiful. Nice colours too. Im sorry only 11 are left but at least you can keep a good eye on every one of them.. What are you feeding them now days?

I am so jealous


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks. Hopefully some of them will look like the mom, I like her coloring. 

Right now I'm feeding them decap brine shrimp eggs


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It's always amazing to me how big eyes with tails end up to be such beautiful bettas. Your fry are really growing prettier and prettier every day.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry about the lost of many fishies, but hey at least you 11 i lost all of mines in the first week 0-0 they all are very pretty hope they make it and congrats and you platies and free shrimp lol. there is a such thing as a camera for $2000? wow sorry about that (i could've bought soo many things for my fish, but that's just me)


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

@tpocicat
Yep! I like some of their colors already. 

@betta lover1507	
Yea, I'm glad I only have a few so I can learn how to care for them. In my first two spawns I lost all my frys too. The dad ate them all xD

Kinda. The camera was around $900, the camera case had all the cleaning supply for the camera + SD cards, and 3 lens (one being a macro). It sucks for my sister, I told her not to take her camera to Vegas.


----------

